# Fishing rod for gators



## DSGB (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying to decide what rod to get for the upcoming gator season. I've been looking at the Penn Mariner Boat rods, Roddy Gator Tail, and heavy-action Ugly Stick. I have a Penn Fierce (7000 series - maybe overkill, but I got a good deal) spinning reel, just trying to see what those with experience would recommend to go with it. Will likely spool with 80-100 lb. Power Pro.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 21, 2014)

If you are planning on doing the fishing tackle thing you had better get ready to spend some money on heavy line gators will take 80-100 and tear it to pieces unless he is small. I use 80w rods with 300lb braid reels have atleast 175yds of this line. if it is a big gator I have a couple of rods with 600lb. Hooks need to be at least 10/0 and heavy and sharp alot of times the hooks never penetrate unless you have rods heavy enough to do it. If it is a gator of any size you better have another rod just as heavy and ready to get another line in him quick! Otherwise you will either settle for a small one or no gator at all and a unfilled tag. Most of all know how to use the drag on the reel if it locks up don't think for one minute you can overpower a 9 or 10 foot gator he will pull you right in the water if he takes off, and do not let that braid touch anything with a edge on it if it is pulled extremely tight it will pop.


----------



## anhieser (Jul 21, 2014)

*.*

I use a seven ft medium heavy spinning rod with shimano spinning reel.  40# test fireline.  Make verrry long casts with the treble hook.  I dont reel the lizard in with it, just keep the line tight while trolling to the gator.  Use it more as a locator while he is under the water.  When on top of him stick him with a harpoon with a detachable head with 30 ft of cord on jugs.  you got him then.  Like smaller rods and line just for the distance you can throw it. Never lost one.


----------



## mattech (Jul 21, 2014)

I used a heavy catfish rod, with a heavy deep sea spinning rod. Might not be technical names, but that's the just with 85 lb braided, and that was the heaviest I could find. If I could of found stronger I would get it. Bass pro sales a weighted treble hook that works great, I would buy several as they get caught on the bottom very easily.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 21, 2014)

A penn 850ss and braid will do just fine.. Weighted treble with a steel leader . Let a buddy borrow it and he caught a 10.5 footer.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 21, 2014)

I plan on getting the initial line in him with the rod and reel and then do as anhieser stated - stick him with a harpoon or bigger snatch hook on a rope.


----------



## mattech (Jul 21, 2014)

Fishing pole and treble hook is only to keep him close long enough to harpoon or arrow him. I've always tried to cast directly over their neck, when you reel in the hook tends to catch the loose skin on the front legs. This will keep them on good, but honestly once you do this you are just on for the ride until he is tired enough come up for air. When you can feel him coming up try to close the gap if he is far away.


----------



## Burton (Jul 21, 2014)

For a baitcaster, this is what I use.  $25-$30 at my local Ace Hardware

http://www.eagleclaw.com/product/rod/7-casting-rod

My experience is that it is unbreakable.  I use a 6500 C3 with 65lb braid.

I've put this kind of stress on it for 6 hours + with 3 alligators.


----------



## donald-f (Jul 22, 2014)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ultralight rod with a Zebco 33 using 10# line. Much more sporting if u finesse your gator in.



You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Old Crusty (Aug 9, 2014)

I pulled a 12'6" 580lb gator out of Lake Seminole with a $30 Walmart rod. Took 4 hours but it did the job.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 10, 2014)

we have caught a 12 ft and a 13 ft at seminole...one of 100lb, the other on 80, the one with 80 got around some stumps on us and we had to cut and retie the line 4 times, then he stripped it all back and and the line plus all the quick knots held...we are using a 30lb class reel and a stout rod...just remember to let the hook sink on the other side of the gator so that the hook is in the belly when ya set the hook...both the ones we got the hook found the leg to be a good place to penetrate!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've ordered a Penn Mariner Boat spinning rod and some 100 lb. Power Pro. Should be here this week. I've got a Shakespeare Tiger spinning combo I'll take along as a backup or to get a second line on him.


----------

